# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  cisco ata 186

## Sam_GR

Παιδιά έχω μια τέτοια συσκευή συνδεδεμένη με account του voipbuster.Ξέρει κάποιος τι πρέπει να βάλω στο dial plan για να καλώ χρήστες του i-call.Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δεκτή.Έχω αγανακτίσει.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Sam_GR

Κανείς;

----------


## JS

Ρίξε ένα καλό διάβασμα στο παρακάτω, είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα κατανοήσεις απόλυτα τον τρόπο που "κατασκευάζεται" ένα dial plan και θα κάνεις τα πάντα  :: 

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/ ... c31f5.html

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/ ... ml#1021559

----------


## Sam_GR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Sam_GR

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;Το dial plan για το ata 186 είναι απο τα πιο δύσχρηστα που έχω δεί με αποτέλεσμα να μήν μπορώ να φτιάξω αυτό που θέλω.

----------

